# Went Fishing At Lake Sam's Tuesday...



## thirdeye (Oct 7, 2021)

... and they were biting.  Steelhead specifically.  I did a 6-hour dry cure with overnight rest, then smoked these in my Big Chief with pecan pellets for maybe 3.5 hours.  The pecan gives them a darker color.  The seasoning was a sprinkle of garlic powder, and a heavy hand on the cracked pepper.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Thats some good looking fish.  Did you take it to a certain IT?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks great! I’ve caught tons of fresh water steelhead and have yet to smoke any. It’s been a few years since I’ve got a chance to hit the river. The changed the strain they are stocking  so our runs have changed from Sept. start to November starts. Used to run Sept into November now November into March.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 7, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Thats some good looking fish.  Did you take it to a certain IT?


Yes.  145°F is my personal favorite temp. The south end of the tail will get higher, and the belly strips (one is missing)  will too, but they are very fatty.  Some of my friends like a dryer product and I'll go 150° or so on theirs. 



jcam222 said:


> Looks great! I’ve caught tons of fresh water steelhead and have yet to smoke any. It’s been a few years since I’ve got a chance to hit the river. The changed the strain they are stocking  so our runs have changed from Sept. start to November starts. Used to run Sept into November now November into March.


We have 7 or 8 species of trout, and several variations, but have to fish in Idaho for steelhead.   I like steelhead for smoking because the thickness is very even, and the fat ratio is good for smoking.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 7, 2021)

Beautiful. I’ve never been big on freshwater fish, but that looks like I may need to try again. It’s been a few years.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice looking fish. We used Pecan when we did salmon also. Good wood for fish I think or alder is pretty good also.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 7, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Beautiful. I’ve never been big on freshwater fish, but that looks like I may need to try again. It’s been a few years.


You need an oily fish.  Most steelhead swim out to sea during their adult years and then return to a river for spawning.  Salmon are another choice.  Trout are less fatty, but have a great flavor depending on their feed.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 7, 2021)

Great looking load, I smoked pink on a Big Chief for 30 years, can't be beat! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 7, 2021)

man that looks great. Only time  I've had trout was working in Oregon and a fella I worked with cooked some that he had caught.  
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 7, 2021)

Lake Sam's.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 7, 2021)

The fish looks good. Never been a fan of Salmon but Smoked Trout I enjoy...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 8, 2021)

Wayne that is so killer looking fish.  I might have to go fishing at Sams soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks delicious!
We fish at Sam’s too!
Al


----------



## xray (Oct 8, 2021)

That looks delicious!  Might have to go check out your honey hole


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 8, 2021)

Sure does look good


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 8, 2021)

That looks absolutely delicious!! Beautiful color on the fish and it looks nice and flaky from what I can see. Well done!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2021)

Those are some Beautifully Cooked Pieces of Salmon!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 28, 2021)

That looks like some gooood eatin !
I think steelhead smokes better than  than most salmon except Copper River.


----------

